# Where can I get boot lace keepers?



## McNash123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Where can I get lace keepers? Looked all over and I can't find them. Thank you


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

???...uh, welcome to Contractor Talk...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I think the guy who repairs closet shelving cutters also sells those.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I think the guy who repairs closet shelving cutters also sells those.


:laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Toys R Us sells them


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

what's a 'boot lace keeper'?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It may be similar to the Gate Keeper from GhostBusters............


----------



## McNash123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Its the little american flag that are on the end of the laces on chippewa boots.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Tech Dawg said:


> It may be similar to the Gate Keeper from GhostBusters............


Good comeback! :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I would start with Nike. Or Chippewa. Of course maybe if you called Redwing and asked about Chippewa boots they might help, or try Walmart, they have everything... or...


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Little flags--those are 'boot lace keepers'? 

Never saw a need--but you never know what you might need someday.

Do you loose a lot of laces?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't know how these would go over on the job site:


----------



## McNash123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sheet metal has cut 2 laces on my new pair of redwings. My chippewas seemed to have never got sliced and they had the lace keepers


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

McNash123 said:


> Where can I get lace keepers? Looked all over and I can't find them. Thank you


We just take the dam lace and shove it inside the boot when done tieing it:blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not trying to be a jerk here as I have never heard of these things. However, searching Google keeps bringing up stuff like this:
http://www.product.myclipitz.com/main.sc

Are these really a kids item that is now being used for contractors?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for? http://bit.ly/vGkMNF


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

At this rate, id go with Velcro shoes but the only downside is that you would also need to wear Zubaz pants and have a mullet... :whistling::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Don't know how these would go over on the job site:


We issue those with our uniforms. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

angus242 said:


> http://www.product.myclipitz.com/main.sc
> Are these really a kids item that is now being used for contractors?


I'm currently using the Hello Kitty ones, they work great and the ladies love them:lol:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm currently using the Hello Kitty ones, they work great and the ladies love them:lol:


You are definately a ladies man... :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> You are definately a ladies man... :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> You are definately a ladies man... :laughing:


Why do the good girls always go for the bad/dirty boys?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Why do the good girls always go for the bad/dirty boys?


I dunno... :wallbash: 

I might have to grow a mullet :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The way I see it we are all boot lace keepers, mullets, and ftw tattoos away from being cool


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

:ban:

any second takers


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ban shoe lace holders?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> ban shoe lace holders?


10-4


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Came on my red wing boots, lady went in the back and put them on so I'm sure you could just go to a red wing store and pick them up


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

just use some tape, duct, electrical, painters, it doesn't really matter, could try pulling them tighter or just new laces. I personally use old 550 paracord for my boot laces and have never had a problem.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

What the heck? 

People are having so much trouble with their shoelaces someone had to invent something to keep them done up?

Get flat laces not round ones and do them up tight and they will never come undone, if you cannot get your boot laces done up then do not attempt to drive to work.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Lots of guys show up on Saturday morning wearing Romeo's.:whistling


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine are on the bottom lace not actually holding anything, more of just a visual piece haha. I figured they were American flags why not just leave them on


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I have always just kept knotting them till they don't hit the floor. If they are too long for that, & wrap around the shoe 1 lap.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Socks & Sandals is a good option too... :laughing:


----------



## fortcalhoun (Dec 17, 2011)

Try here -> http://www.itcmarksmanship.com/p-53-lace-keeper-2-black.aspx


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

fortcalhoun said:


> Try here -> http://www.itcmarksmanship.com/p-53-lace-keeper-2-black.aspx


Good link, but I didn't see the Hello Kitty ones:blink:


----------



## fortcalhoun (Dec 17, 2011)

You have to buy the pink dye seperately.:thumbsup:


----------

